# Favorite "Baboon"



## ThomasH (May 19, 2008)

Just curious, these species really intrest me.


----------



## von_z (May 19, 2008)

I'm partial to H. maculata myself.


----------



## ThomasH (May 19, 2008)

That's one of my faves too. Probably not the best starter for me though.


----------



## ThomasH (May 19, 2008)

Just curious, these species really intrest me.


----------



## Scott C. (May 19, 2008)

Mine too, of the ones I've kept.... and it's not a bad starter at all if you ask me.


----------



## Brianhogs (May 19, 2008)

Pachypus. Easy to take care of and are just simply gorgeous!


----------



## apidaeman (May 19, 2008)

I agree with von z. Heteroscodra maculata. Stunning just stunning.


----------



## von_z (May 19, 2008)

apidaeman said:


> I agree with von-z. Heteroscodra maculata. Stunning just stunning.


I love mine, and it has been very easy to keep.


----------



## syndicate (May 19, 2008)

if by "baboon" you mean any spider that comes from africa lol my fav is prob Encyrotella olivacea


----------



## Nerri1029 (May 19, 2008)

syndicate said:


> if by "baboon" you mean any spider that comes from africa lol my fav is prob Encyrotella olivacea


They are absolutely beautiful!!

However 

P. chordatus are very nice.

and

M. balfouri well.. AMAZING


----------



## Ricki123 (May 19, 2008)

Can i just ask, while where on baboon spiders..... What is the largest species of "baboon" tarantula in Africa???   I know C.Crawshayi is the second largest....

Anyone know??


----------



## JayzunBoget (May 19, 2008)

If you mean any tarantula with baboon in its name, my vote is for the Socotra Island Blue Baboon, monocentropus balfouri










That mixture of blue and blond is.. well Nerri1029  said it ...


Nerri1029 said:


> M. balfouri well.. AMAZING


What else can you say?


----------



## Scorpendra (May 19, 2008)

M. balfouri, of course. i'm also a fan of A. junodi.


----------



## von_z (May 19, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> If you mean any tarantula with baboon in its name, my vote is for the Socotra Island Blue Baboon, monocentropus balfouri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This T has been on my "Ultimate Wish List" for a while.


----------



## B-fish (May 19, 2008)

Pterinochilus murinus for sure. There just so awesome they web so much


----------



## fartkowski (May 19, 2008)

I would have to say M balfouri.
I do really like any Hysterocrates spp tho.


----------



## Moltar (May 19, 2008)

From what i've personally kept i'd say E pachypus. My C bechuanicus slings are coming along nicely though and seem to have a lot of personality.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (May 19, 2008)

Hands down Monocentropus balfouri wins.....


----------



## OldHag (May 19, 2008)

My little female A. junodi.. I just love her! Very mellow! Wish I could find her a boyfriend


----------



## JayzunBoget (May 20, 2008)

*A. junodi? Who is this is?*



Molitor said:


> ...i'm also a fan of A. junodi.





OldHag said:


> My little female A. junodi.. I just love her!...


Who is this A. junodi that rivals the balfouri? I've never even heard of it. What is the genus, so I can look it up and adore it properly! :drool:


----------



## Mina (May 20, 2008)

I don't think I can pick just one.  I have C. brachycephalus, C. marshalli, P. chordatus, and a bunch of others.
I do however, really, really like the horned ones.  C. marshalli in particular.


----------



## Don&SallysZoo (May 20, 2008)

Speaking 'baboons' I really love Hysterocrates, royally screwed up genus, but I really like 'em.


----------



## pinkfoot (May 20, 2008)

Is _M. balfouri _a baboon?... 

Sure it comes from an island that belongs to Yemen, an african country, but by that definition any tarantula found on the Falklands chain is actually British!  

Anyhow, semantics aside, my choice is _Augacephalus junodi_ without question...


----------



## frtysxan2 (May 20, 2008)

I can't get enough of C. crawshayi. I love the bell bottoms and the temper. love that species.


----------



## Scorpendra (May 20, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> Who is this A. junodi that rivals the balfouri? I've never even heard of it. What is the genus, so I can look it up and adore it properly! :drool:


Augacephalus junodi:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40863


----------



## Skullptor (May 20, 2008)

The Mandrill Baboon is my favorite.


----------



## Moltar (May 20, 2008)

Mina said:


> I don't think I can pick just one.  I have C. brachycephalus, C. marshalli, P. chordatus, and a bunch of others.
> I do however, really, really like the horned ones.  C. marshalli in particular.


What is it about Ceratogyrus that you don't like? The two lil slings I have seem to exhibit a nice, feisty attitude and do some sweet burrows.


----------



## Annie3Ponies (May 20, 2008)

That blue balfouri is awesome, but I am all C. crawshayii, all the time!


----------



## sydward (May 20, 2008)

i have just bought a king baboon....so far it hasnt ate...but it is still wonderful...the only T i have that rears up at anything moving next to it!its still a sling only bout the size of a dime..i also have a P. lugardi....as far as favs...dont know yet...


----------



## Aschamne (May 20, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> What is it about Ceratogyrus that you don't like? The two lil slings I have seem to exhibit a nice, feisty attitude and do some sweet burrows.


I think you misread Mina's post, she said that she liked Ceratogyrus.  I agree they are very pretty and interesting, and they are visible much more often than a pachypus or a crawshayi IME anyway.

Art


----------



## Moltar (May 20, 2008)

Aschamne said:


> I think you misread Mina's post, she said that she liked Ceratogyrus.  I agree they are very pretty and interesting, and they are visible much more often than a pachypus or a crawshayi IME anyway.
> 
> Art



Hey you're right. I did misread that. I can't wait for my lil horny spiders to get bigger.


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 20, 2008)

Stout Leg Baboon....can't remember the scientific name for the life of me.


----------



## BurrowDweller (May 20, 2008)

All of them. Really, I haven't found one I don't like yet!


----------



## clearlysaid (May 20, 2008)

I like H gigas... then H maculata... then C bechuanicus.


----------



## WARPIG (May 20, 2008)

I can only vote for the ones I am keeping so in order: 

M balfouri
H maculata
OBT

All beautiful in their own right.

PIG-


----------



## betuana (May 20, 2008)

*Wow*



JayzunBoget said:


> If you mean any tarantula with baboon in its name, my vote is for the Socotra Island Blue Baboon, monocentropus balfouri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW....just....amazing! That T is my favorite color!!! :clap: 

I'm way too new to even consider one of these any time in the near future, but it just got added to my list of ones I want to get at some point...gonna wait a few years at least until I'm more experienced with the more docile ones first though!  

Amazing looking T there!


----------



## Jorsher (May 21, 2008)

Where can I get an M Balfouri??

My only baboon right now is a P Murinus.  He's pretty psychotic and the orange is getting brighter though


----------



## Moltar (May 21, 2008)

Just start looking through the for sale section. You know they cost hundreds of dollars though, yes?


----------



## Jorsher (May 21, 2008)

No, I think I will just stick to its pictures


----------



## MalevolentScorp (May 21, 2008)

I've kept E.pachypus, H.gigas and P.murinus. I really enjoy the insane burrowing of the Hysterocrates genus but the P.murinus just stun me by their color and nature. But I can't say E.pachypus is up there, probably because I was bitten (yes by my own stupidity). They're cool critters but I'm not in awe by them.


----------



## hairmetalspider (May 21, 2008)

Jorsher said:


> Where can I get an M Balfouri??
> 
> My only baboon right now is a P Murinus.  He's pretty psychotic and the orange is getting brighter though


Lol. James has them...if you have 325 for a sling.


----------



## harveythefly (May 21, 2008)

Stromatopelma calceatum is one of my all time favorites...i love old world arborials and this one along with H. maculata rival pokies for stunning patterns imho...

also P. chordatus is a personal favorite...i got one a LONG time ago (probably close to 10 years now) by accident...i walked into a little family owned pet store i used to visit to get crickets and there was this T labled as a "Navy Starburst Baboon Spider"...i bought it of course and it died of nemotodes 2 weeks later...it was a mystery T to me for almost 5 years before i saw a pic labled P. chordatus and sure enough that was it...and i've been hooked on em ever since i saw that first one all those years ago...very cool spiders

Harvey


----------



## Zoltan (May 21, 2008)

Haven't got any baboons myself. And I don't think I even know many baboons. :8o I'm not good with (English) common names, I prefer scientific ones (it's universal). One of my friends has 3 OBTs, I think their colors are stunning. So probably OBT.


----------



## beardslykrew (Jun 1, 2008)

it all about the p murinus


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jun 2, 2008)

A.junodi anyday! Just managed to breed my 2 females so hoping to get some babies soon.  Ceratogyrus species are just as nice though. Dont know why people are so anti baboon spiders because of their aggressiveness. I handle most of my spiders even when catching them in the wild and have only been bitten twice in 15 years. And both times were not worse than a bee sting.


----------



## JimPP (Jun 2, 2008)

No contest - A. junodi - territorial little bugger, and not bad to look at...


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 2, 2008)

*Gigas*

definitely the Hysterocrates gigas (Cameroon Red Baboon)........ no contest! :}


----------



## Brian S (Jun 2, 2008)

My favorite baboon 
http://rsb.info.nih.gov/ij/images/baboon.gif


----------



## cabey0201 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd love just about every one mentioned in this thread, but I'm dying to get my first H. mac.


----------

